# Screen printing on jeans



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

I saw a pair of jeans by the compaby LRG that had a printed design on the, all over. I cant find the jeans online, but this hoodie http://www.drjays.com/shop/G1-V69637-R319-P238682/lrg/king-gheedora-zip-up-hoodie.html has the same design on it that was on the jeans. I thought the jeans were VERY cool because of the gold and light gray design printed on it. Have any of you screen printed on jeans before or do you think it was another method?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I printed on my roommate's jean skirt to see if it would print fine and it did. We just did a simple black print with a low mesh screen. Just get some old jeans and try it out. Only problem I could see would be fitting the jeans on a platen. You could probably get good results printing on legs using just sleeve platens. Hope this helps.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

While I haven't tried printing them, they're cotton, so it should be an easy enough print.


----------



## jasperketone (Feb 15, 2007)

we've done some denim discharge samples. it comes out pretty nice!


----------

